# У дочки (17 лет) сводит ноги и боль в ногах



## Глория (1 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте!
Я новичок на этом форуме, извините, если что то не так пишу.
Дочери 17лет.
Сильный сколиоз, западение грудной клетки, постоянно головные боли и боли в шее, плоскостопие.
Но вот уже месяц периодически сводит то одну, но другую ногу, боль и онемение. Не сразу может идти дальше.
Подскажите мои действия.
Что за обследования провести, каких врачей посетить и что это такое.
Очень волнуюсь.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2019)

Показать врачу неврологу, возможно и ортопеду. Возможно назначат ЭНМГ и МРТ
Сделать анализы (ОАК с СОЭ. СРБ, Мочевая кислота, сахар крови).


----------



## Глория (1 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте.
Если это обычные анализы,не очень разбираюсь, то кровь и мочу она недавно сдавала, были нормальные.
На сахар, не сдавали.
Спасибо, что ответили.
МРТ поясничного крестцовое?
Знаете, сама только после полостной операции, нервы....так страшно, то одно, то другое у нее.
Надеюсь, не так все плохо будет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2019)

Сходите к врачу


----------



## Глория (1 Май 2019)

Энмг прочитала, что очень сложное обследование...
Просто два года назад у нее ещё был патологический перелом руки со смещением на фоне костной Кисты, которая никак не зарастает до конца.

Конечно, 
спасибо.
Просто хотела пойти уже с обследованиями на руках, но значит , сначала просто записаться.
Осталось выбрать куда.
В обычной поликлинике, не дождешься приема.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2019)

Можно ЭНМГ до сделать, в поликлинике наверняка нет


----------

